# Another Cave Run Muskie



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Devin with one of 3 muskie caught at cave run. This fish hit a crank bait in the back of a cove after chasing bait fish, a dead give away on where she was. the other two a 28 and 33 also on crank bait too. Mike Tackett a great net man too!!!!


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Clays muskie that mourning also..


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Got enough rods on the boat??


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

ROCKS said:


> Got enough rods on the boat??


 We never have to many rods or to many lures!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Dude, WTF is up with all the rods?


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Seeing all of those rods reminds me of my boat! lol awesome fish dude! I can't wait to go up fishing for them soon


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Carpman said:


> Dude, WTF is up with all the rods?


Mike is the owner of cave run pro shop and guide service,Yes there is a lot of rods on his boat. I just posted the pics of Devins nice fish!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Carpman said:


> Dude, WTF is up with all the rods?


Fishing requires rods, we all know your jealous

Good fish, thanks for the pics


----------



## ashjoy617 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm jealous too!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

lol...must be some bass fisherman in him....I bet the back of the boat has that many laying across it too! Nice fish!!!!


----------

